# Hush Puppies



## Raine (Jul 6, 2005)

Hush Puppies 
Serving Size : 10 

1 cup self-rising flour 
1 cup cornmeal 
1/8 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon baking soda 
1 egg 
1 1/2 cups buttermilk -- or as needed 
1 medium onion -- chopped 
fat -- for deep frying 


Sift together flour, cornmeal, salt, and soda. Add egg and buttermilk until it's the right consistency to hold its shape when rolled into a ball. Mix in onion, then roll into balls about 1 to 2 inches across and drop in deep hot fat. Fry until they're brown and crispy. Let them drain a bit on some paper and serve hot.


----------



## LoisR (Aug 28, 2005)

I am looking for a hush puppy recipe. I have only had them in NC down around Holden Beach area. They are like a sweet dough and then served with honey butter. Have you had them if so do you think a yeast doughnut recipe would work?


----------



## Raine (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeast might work, but they wouldn't be hushpuppies.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 29, 2005)

If I recall, hushpuppies were made specifically for quieting whiney dogs. The cook would be using a baking powder, or batter made with white flour, maybe some cornmeal, egg, and a chemical leavening agent such as either baking powder, or baking soda with buttermilk or other acidic ingredient. When the food was batterd and cooked, the left over batter was combined with extra flour to thicken, and then deep fried. This was often given to the household pet to quiet it while everyone was eating.

But the hushpuppies were actually a form of cake doughnut and tasted pretty good, and so generated a demand.

I agree with Rainee. If hushpuppies were made from a yeast-risen pastry dough, they would be yeast-raised doughnuts. They would still taste great and destroy your health, just like any good doughnut.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jkath (Aug 29, 2005)

So, if they've got yeast, are they more like a tiny beingnet?
(either way, I wish I was in the South for dinner tonight!)


----------

